# Int Ops on Athena



## Korus (15 Mar 2005)

If any of the other resident Int Ops on this board have been deployed on Op Athena, could you PM me and share your experiences? (Obviously it's a touchy issue with OpSec in mind, especially on an open forum like this without actually knowing who I am, but anything non-sensitive regarding our job over there would be appreciated.)

Now that I'm finally finishing up Uni, I'm planning on putting in for a roto.


----------

